# Aankoop van een nieuw horloge



## Mackenzie

Beste,


Ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar een nieuw analoog horloge.

Mijn budget gaat van 0€-1000€.

Ik zie graag een klassiek horloge maar dan gecombineert met wat sportiviteit of een kleuraccent.

Horloge dient wel groter dan 45-46mm te zijn.

Hebben jullie een idee?


Ik zie bv. graag een Graham Silverstone maar dit past jammer genoeg niet in mijn budget...


Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hallo daar, in die prijsklasse is een heleboel mogelijk, alleen is je maatwens een beetje beperkend. Ik kan zo 1-2-3 even niets opnoemen dat aan ook aan die maat-eis voldoet, ik denk er nog eens over na |>

[edit] Zoiets misschien? Is 47mm in diameter, kost pakweg 800 dollar. Is wel een quartz, weet niet of je daar problemen mee hebt?


----------



## Martin_B

Ik zou voor dat formaat denkik zoeken in de richting van TW Steel:








of
U-boat (de dame valt denkik buiten genoemd budget ;-))









Natuurlijk kun je ook naar Parnis kijken, die heeft de zelfde stijl horloges voor minder dan $100










Een andere optie zou Steinhart kunnen zijn. De Triton is iets van 45 mm:









Misschien dat dit iets helpt?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ohja, die Steinhart is wel een leuke optie inderdaad |>


----------



## Mackenzie

Die TW Steel vindt ik best wel knap maar is dit een merk die goed scoort qua prijs/kwaliteit?

Voor de rest vindt ik die U-boat waanzinnig mooi.

Wat ik ook nog mooi vindt is de 'Raymond Well-Nabucco' of de IWC Aquatimer en de Portuguese Family' maar beiden liggen ver boven budget...


Zijn er nog andere modellen die jullie voor ogen hadden?


Alvast bedankt!


----------



## GuySie

Mackenzie said:


> Die TW Steel vindt ik best wel knap maar is dit een merk die goed scoort qua prijs/kwaliteit?


IMHO: nee. Verschrikkelijk overpriced fashion watches. Maar doen het goed in het Nederlands modebeeld. Als je het mooi vind gewoon kopen, mijn mening is irrelevant versus wat jij om de pols wilt hebben, maar ik zou voor dat geld rustig even doorzoeken.

Ik denk dat je bij Lum Tec wel wat leuks kunt vinden. Flinke duikhorloges van 44 tot zelfs 50mm met leuke kleurtjes en zeer goede lume. Styling cues zijn gejat bij merken als U-Boat, Panerai, Bell & Ross, etc maar zijn als geheel nog steeds originele ontwerpen:
Lum Tec, LLC


----------



## MHe225

Kijk ook eens eventjes bij Laco:

beetje buiten je budget (€1,500) maar ook wel heel groot (56 mm en beperkte oplage van 85 stuks), de *Flieger-Beobachtungsuhr FL 23883 (Ref: 861707)*: https://shop.laco.de/de/Fliegeruhr/beobachtungsuhr.html










Meer binnen je budget (€690) maar ook een maatje kleiner (45 mm), de *Flieger 45 Typ B Handaufzug (Ref: 861698 "Stuttgart")*: https://shop.laco.de/de/Fliegeruhr/Flieger-45-Typ-B-Handaufzug.html










En dan zijn er nog heel veel meer modellen, groot en klein. Succes!

Ron


----------



## Mackenzie

Bij Lum Tec vindt ik veel van die vierkante horloges, dit zie ik nl niet graag....

Die Laco's lijken me dan een beetje te gewoon...


Verder nog andere mogelijkheden?!?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## GuySie

Mackenzie said:


> Bij Lum Tec vindt ik veel van die vierkante horloges, dit zie ik nl niet graag....


Veel? Wel 1 model in de huidige collectie, maar okee ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Veel? Wel 1 model in de huidige collectie, maar okee ;-)


1 echt vierkante inderdaad, denk dat de vraagsteller doelt op de cushion-kasten die de meeste andere Lum-Tec's hebben. Niet helemaal vierkant, niet helemaal rond


----------



## Mackenzie

Haj,


ik ben nog steeds op zoek naar een geschikt horloge.

Dit weekend is mijn oog gevalen op een Hugo Boss Horloge, mijn vraag is nu of dit kwalitatieve horloges zijn of niet?


Mochten jullie nog voorstellen hebben, aarzel dan niet om ze te zeggen/tonen .


Mvg


----------



## Lester Burnham

Als je het een mooi horloge vindt moet je er gewoon voor gaan.
De meeste horloge-freaks zullen Hugo Boss niet tot de (serieuze) horlogemerken rekenen, ze maken hun horloges immers niet zelf maar verlenen een licentie aan een derde partij die dan horloges voor ze gaat produceren, waarschijnlijk (grotendeels) in China. Maar goed, zolang het een quartz horloge is zal er toch weinig aan kapot gaan en kan je er hoogstwaarschijnlijk jarenlang plezier van hebben.


----------



## Mackenzie

Mja dat dacht ik wel...

Nuja, zijn er eventueel nog andere opties die jullie kunnen bedenken?

Ik zie deze bv. graag: Men's Red Chrono Dial Watch

Elegant men's watch

Mvg


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zoiets is even duur, maar dan wel van een echte horlogefabrikant:










Met 42mm wel iets kleiner. Maar de grotere maten ga je toch vooral terugvinden bij mode-merken als Hugo Boss, veel van de traditionele horlogemerken gaan niet zo ver mee in de grote-horlogetrend.


----------



## Dimer

Ik heb nog wel een leuk lijstje voor je 

Hamilton Khaki Navy BeLOWZERO 1000M kopen? | Bekijk alle Horloges bij ACE

Oris Divers Date kopen? | Bekijk alle Horloges bij ACE

Hamilton Khaki Field OFFICER AUTO CHRONO kopen? | Bekijk alle Horloges bij ACE

TAG Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date kopen? | Bekijk alle Horloges bij ACE

TAG Heuer Formula 1 Grande Date kopen? | Bekijk alle Horloges bij ACE

Hamilton American Classic Jazzmaster Seaview kopen? | Bekijk alle Horloges bij ACE

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot kopen? | Bekijk alle Horloges bij ACE

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot kopen? | Bekijk alle Horloges bij ACE


----------



## Martin_B

Leuke horloges, maar waar kun je die kopen? ;-):-d


----------



## Dimer

Martin_B said:


> Leuke horloges, maar waar kun je die kopen? ;-):-d


Goeie, dat moet ik nog even uitzoeken


----------



## Mackenzie

Mooie site, heel gebruiksvriendelijk.

Mocht die Tag Hueur F1 net dat ietsje groter zijn was het ook een mogelijkheid...

@Lester: is er dan geen 1 'gerenomeerd' horlogemerk die een iets grotere horloge aanbied in de stijlen die ik graag zie?!?


Mvg


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mackenzie said:


> Mooie site, heel gebruiksvriendelijk.
> 
> Mocht die Tag Hueur F1 net dat ietsje groter zijn was het ook een mogelijkheid...
> 
> @Lester: is er dan geen 1 'gerenomeerd' horlogemerk die een iets grotere horloge aanbied in de stijlen die ik graag zie?!?
> 
> Mvg


Die zijn er wel, maar dat kom je weer in een hogere prijsklasse terecht, Breitling bijvoorbeeld, heeft wel een boel 46mm+ horloges in het assortiment in een klassiek/sportieve stijl.

Ik kan zo 1-2-3 weinig bedenken in de <1000 categorie, maar wellicht dat anderen nog suggesties hebben. Ik heb namelijk zelf dunne polsen en ben dus ook nooit op zoek naar horloges uit die grootte-categorie.

Misschien nog een optie, Prometheus Ocean Diver Chrono:










Is met 44mm wel weer iets kleiner dan je eigenlijk wilde. Maar er zit een lekker dikke kroon/pusher-constructie op de zijkant, waardoor het er weer wat forser uitziet.


----------



## Dimer

Ik zou serieus naar de Hamilton Belowzero gaan kijken. Dat is een echt mannen horloge


----------



## Mackenzie

Die lijkt me dan iets te.... Lijkt ook wat 'vierkantig' daar die vijzen aan de 4 'hoeken'...

Laat maar komen die voorstellen! Alvast bedankt!


Mvg


----------



## Mackenzie

Niemand nog voorstellen?

Grtz


----------



## Bidle

Ik heb wel meegelezen, maar heb echt geen idee..... behalve de tip om eens een horloge catalogus te kopen van 2011. Kun je wellicht inspiratie op doen of je horloge vinden.

Had vandaag de 2010 bij me, had je zo mogen hebben.


----------



## om-4

Deze Laco misschien?








46mm
eta automaat
490€

of een Jsar/Csar














Allebei 46.6mm


----------

